# Inside the Toronto Police Emergency Task Force (CTV news)



## Yrys (6 Dec 2006)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061130/wfive_noescape_061130/20061202?hub=WFive

A convoy of five police cars roars down Canada's busiest highway, the 401, at 140 kilometers
 an hour, lights flashing, sirens wailing. I'm riding in one of those cars, part of a W-FIVE crew 
making a documentary on the Toronto Police Emergency Task Force, and we're on our way to 
an armed stand-off.

...


----------



## COMMANDOS (6 Dec 2006)

I watched it  on tv 2-3 days ago .

Super cool program to watch  !

The competition they did were also very nice .

Top moment , (The Sniper) when he shot the guy .


----------



## The_Falcon (6 Dec 2006)

COMMANDOS said:
			
		

> I watched it  on tv 2-3 days ago .
> 
> Super cool program to watch  !
> 
> ...



Uh why exactly would that be a "top" moment?  Did you watch the whole thing, they don't go out of thier way to kill people, in fact they try like to make sure everyone (including the bad guy) does not get hurt. It certainly was not the "top" moment of that snipers life, as he transferred to the marine unit after that incident (I guess you missed that part). I suggest you clarify your comments, lest people on this who have actually have first hand experience in deadly force situations, cut you down (verbally that is).


----------



## COMMANDOS (6 Dec 2006)

I really dont care that the bad guy died , in fact i enjoyed it  .

He was threatening the life of an innocent women , i would have shot this guy without having 1% of mercy .

This is what they are trained for , defend and kill when needed .

if the guy left his job just because he killed the bad guy that his problem .

do you also think that the guys in Afghanistan will also leave the army because they are killing terrorists ?

Killing should not be the first option but if its necessary you will have to go for it to protect innocent .


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (6 Dec 2006)

COMMANDOS,
Lets finish your BMQ first before ya start talking about what you would do, "without having 1% of mercy" alright?

Lets get back on the show topic or this ones toast......


----------



## Inspir (6 Dec 2006)

Great episode. I like how one of the ERT members explained how there job is way less dangerous than a regular street cop. I never would have thought that before.

Just getting to a call also seems almost as hectic as dealing with the call.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Dec 2006)

COMMANDOS said:
			
		

> This is what they are trained for , defend and kill when needed .



No, we are trained to stop a threat.  Sometimes shooting a person is the only way to stop the threat.  Dying can result from being shot, but it is however a medical condition and is most likely due to some shortcoming of the medical profession.  The officer involved is only doing their job.  

COMMANDOS, try to remember this Clint Eastwood quote from one of his movies (and not the one you think)

_"It's a hell of a thing killin' a man, ya take away all he's got and all he's ever gonna have." _ 

The rest of your post(s) is/are garbage and not worth further commenting on.


----------



## MP 811 (9 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> The rest of your post(s) is/are garbage and not worth further commenting on.



Oh man, I totally agree with you there. You might also want to remember that the ETF are not a bunch of gun crazed guys looking for their next kill.  In fact, if you had listened to the program, you would have heard that the ETF only have 2 kills in their entire history.  That just goes to show their level of professionalism.

Simmer down sparky, you've got plenty of time to be a hero.....


----------



## rmacqueen (9 Dec 2006)

One time (many years ago) I missed my train in Toronto and had no place to spend the night.  Since it was summer I just kind of wandered the streets of downtown TO exploring.  About 3am a member of the ETF pulled up in his car to checkout what I was doing and when I told him what had happened he invited me to sit in the car with him.  We sat for about half an hour just shooting the s*** and talking about what it was like to be in the ETF.  It was a wonderful experience and to this day I still recall what a nice guy he was, not the stereotype that is so often portrayed.


----------



## Pte_Martin (9 Dec 2006)

COMMANDOS said:
			
		

> I really dont care that the bad guy died , in fact i enjoyed it  .
> 
> He was threatening the life of an innocent women , i would have shot this guy without having 1% of mercy .
> 
> ...



i know of a couple of people who left the army because of Afghanistan


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Dec 2006)

Infantry_ said:
			
		

> i know of a couple of people who left the army because of Afghanistan


And I know of some who joined because of Afghanistan.

What's your point?


----------



## Pte_Martin (9 Dec 2006)

My point was That Commandos said 
"do you also think that the guys in Afghanistan will also leave the army because they are killing terrorists"
And i was repling that yes some people have and do leave the army because of killing terrorists. Most people aren't all proud and excited to kill other people


----------



## vonGarvin (9 Dec 2006)

OK.  Thanks


----------



## jimb (9 Dec 2006)

Trying to keep to the thread topic.............

.Anybody see the difference in attitude/actions  betwwen the Dallas Swat guys and the Toronto ETF members?  Seems to me that the Texas cops don't have much regard for property when they rip a house apart using tow straps and their armoured trucks to  remove doors and window bars, only to find the target house un-occupied. Who pays for that damage to a private home?  I wonder how much the Dallas Police deprartment has paid out for that kind of blunder. 

My expereince with the ETF has been very positive, and they are pros, who are carefull in how they act . Their record over the years is enviable. 

JimB. Toronto.


----------



## MP 811 (9 Dec 2006)

I think you have to keep in mind that there are different mindsets involved when comparing the two.  When we talk about the ETF, or any tactical team per say here in Canada, there is a certain secrecy to them.  Plain and simple, we dont advertise what they do, what they carry, where they train, what they look like.......................etc, etc....

So when a tac team gets activated in Canada and show up on scene, the general public is either really impressed or scared shitless, depending on what side of the team your on.  People tend to be in awe when they see something that they know exists but have never seen in action in real life.

In the States, there have been so many movies/tv shows/news depicting SWAT stuff, that people have become immune to it.  Lets face it, most movies depicting this type of thing has cowboys going into buildings, shooting the place up, tearing the place down......whatever you like.  reality, unfortunately gets blurred and people get stupid, SWAT has to take that into consideration and up the stakes in order that the members of the team go home at night.  And thats the bottom line...................going home at the end of your shift.  Also consider that almost everyone has a gun.  Makes for uneasy activations if you dont have the upper hand intel wise.

And before you say it, yep, we are bombarded with the same images on tv as well, but I think, and its only my own opinion, that because our guys are not in the public eye on a daily basis, and had hollywood movies made out of them, we have the upper hand.

Either way, when SWAT/ETF/TRU/ERT.........whatever shows up....your in a world of hurt!


----------



## zipperhead_cop (9 Dec 2006)

jimb said:
			
		

> Anybody see the difference in attitude/actions  betwwen the Dallas Swat guys and the Toronto ETF members?  Seems to me that the Texas cops don't have much regard for property when they rip a house apart using tow straps and their armoured trucks to  remove doors and window bars, only to find the target house un-occupied. Who pays for that damage to a private home?  I wonder how much the Dallas Police deprartment has paid out for that kind of blunder.



Just because a place is empty does not mean there was a "blunder".  It means the criminals were not there.  There is an awful lot of info that goes into getting a search warrant, and you don't do a door kick for giggles.  As far as damage goes, the criminal is responsible for his own damage.  If the place is a rental, a land lord can apply to the Criminal Compensation Board.  
If the door has to open, it has to open.  If you see a AFV plowing through the front, the place is probably fortified.  Using a "key" (door smashing device) will not always work.  Sometimes, depending on if there is info on guns and bad guys, and explosive entry is authorized.  Then you use shaped charges to make your own door in a wall and go in.  
Just think of it as COPS meets Extreme Makeover-Home Edition, minus the overjoyed people at the end.  
Funny, nobody complains when the bucket boys demolish their digs because they had a stove fire.


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Dec 2006)

jimb said:
			
		

> Trying to keep to the thread topic.............
> 
> .Anybody see the difference in attitude/actions  betwwen the Dallas Swat guys and the Toronto ETF members?  Seems to me that the Texas cops don't have much regard for property when they rip a house apart using tow straps and their armoured trucks to  remove doors and window bars, only to find the target house un-occupied. Who pays for that damage to a private home?  I wonder how much the Dallas Police deprartment has paid out for that kind of blunder.
> 
> ...



You also have to keep in mind that like the show "COPS" the producers of Dallas/Kansas City/Detroit SWAT get to cherry pick which calls are going to go to air and which are not.  Think about which call is going to make for better tv, the armed stand-off that is peacefully resolved with subjects giving up (like on the W5 episode), or ripping the side of a house off to gain entry?  I am sure if camera crews followed TPS ETF around  24/7 they would get thier share of highly charged calls, as TPS ETF do have armoured vehicles at thier disposal.  I also think MP 811 is on to something as well.  SWAT has been over hyped in the US, and the bad guys are starting to learn thier tactics and techniques and adapt to them.  Thats part of the reason you see the Dallas SWAT guys ripping the doors off, because the bad guys have fortified the doors and windows to prevent the SWAT team from using a battering ram.  There was even a instance where the front door was a fake, and the mintute the ripped it off the found another door right behind it.


----------



## medaid (12 Dec 2006)

Nanana Nanana Nanana Nana NAAAA *SWAT Theme* 

I'm sorry for posting before seeing it...but where can I get a hold of a copy or something? I want to see it I think it'll be a interesting look into the TPS ETF and not because of the 'glory' factor that some here seem to enjoy without thinking. 

I have to agree with the drastic difference between the attitude towards US SWAT and our ERT units...its just we dont (on average) see that many of those fine members out in force and "bashing" down doors. Heck I get kinda nervous when I see the RCMP chopper floating around my neighbourhood, and I live in a very safe and nice neighourhood. The mystic factor is definetly present with our members in any police service. I think we're just over all a 'safer' country then the US. We dont BOAST our crimes and show them on prime time television as much as we can. I think it helps the members   that extra shock factor as the bad guy's watching his own place being busted in on TLC  ;D


----------



## R933ex (12 Dec 2006)

The link at the start of this thread leads you to an online version of the episode.

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20061130/wfive_noescape_061130/20061202?hub=WFive


----------



## medaid (13 Dec 2006)

many thanks! should've looked... :


----------



## zipperhead_cop (13 Dec 2006)

MedTech said:
			
		

> Heck I get kinda nervous when I see the RCMP chopper floating around my neighbourhood,



Probably just hunting for marijuana grow houses.  Nothing to worry about.



			
				MedTech said:
			
		

> I live in a very safe and nice neighourhood.



Those are the best ones for the grow houses.  

Cheers!


----------



## medaid (13 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Probably just hunting for marijuana grow houses.  Nothing to worry about.
> 
> Those are the best ones for the grow houses.
> 
> Cheers!




hehehehe I know   a nice meth lab was found a few houses down from me.... the guys were out in force.  ;D


----------



## rmacqueen (13 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Probably just hunting for marijuana grow houses.  Nothing to worry about.
> 
> Those are the best ones for the grow houses.
> 
> Cheers!


In my neck of the woods they fly up and down the river looking for people in canoes harvesting from the back of the corn fields.  According to one cop I talked to so much of it has been grown in this area that it actually grows wild...and the rabbits like to eat it ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (13 Dec 2006)

A Rabbit? ? ?                                            The Good Brothers

.and now enters the rabbit,
Who seemed to have a habit,
Of eating leaves of anything thats green,
He'd get back on his hind feet,
and he'd began to eat,
until two feet of the stalk had been stripped clean.

Now theres a rabbit runnin' round,
He hoppin' up and down,
He freaks out, grins and wags his tail,
He's got two bloodshot eyes and he doesn't realize,
To get him high I could have gone to jail.....

Sorry, slow night at this jail...... :-[


----------



## rmacqueen (14 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> Sorry, slow night at this jail...... :-[


Better than a busy one I would hope ;D


----------



## medaid (14 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> A Rabbit? ? ?                                            The Good Brothers
> 
> .and now enters the rabbit,
> Who seemed to have a habit,
> ...




LOL oh my....


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> A Rabbit? ? ?                                            The Good Brothers
> 
> .and now enters the rabbit,
> Who seemed to have a habit,
> ...



I reckon it's not just the rabbit who has been into the wacky tabacky.... ;D


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2006)

Naw, thats when I start singing it, not just writing it down....


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Dec 2006)

Hey Bruce, crank out another post real quick and you'll be an even 6000 posts.  Look at you, ya Fixture.


----------



## armyvern (14 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> Hey Bruce, crank out another post real quick and you'll be an even 6000 posts.  Look at you, ya Fixture.


Yep he's on the DA.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (14 Dec 2006)

No, I wouldn't want to waste number 6000 on a frivilous stupid po...aww shit.


----------



## zipperhead_cop (14 Dec 2006)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> No, I wouldn't want to waste number 6000 on a frivilous stupid po...aww shit.



 :rofl:


----------



## recoverygod (14 Dec 2006)

If i may get back to the original topic.  ( congrads on reaching 6000 BTW)  There is a huge difference between the types of citizens delt with.  In Texas almost everyone carries a gun.  in some parts it is mandatory.  So there it is imperative to do a dynamic entry due to the fact that neighbours might be wanting to disrupt you.


----------



## MP 811 (15 Dec 2006)

recoverygod said:
			
		

> If i may get back to the original topic.  ( congrads on reaching 6000 BTW)  There is a huge difference between the types of citizens delt with.  In Texas almost everyone carries a gun.  in some parts it is mandatory.  So there it is imperative to do a dynamic entry due to the fact that neighbours might be wanting to disrupt you.



Yep, pretty much what I said my man........

_*Also consider that almost everyone has a gun.  Makes for uneasy activations if you dont have the upper hand intel wise.*_


----------



## Magravan (15 Dec 2006)

I'm astounded by their record... 9 kills over 40 years? That's amazing. Whatever they are doing, they are certainly doing it well.


----------



## Kal (15 Dec 2006)

zipperhead_cop said:
			
		

> No, we are trained to stop a threat.  Sometimes shooting a person is the only way to stop the threat.  Dying can result from being shot, but it is however a medical condition and is most likely due to some shortcoming of the medical profession.  The officer involved is only doing their job.



"I didn't kill him...  The bullets and the fall killed him."

'So what happened?'
"I stopped the threat..."
'You double tapped him in the brain stem!'
"He must've had a pre-existing medical condition..  Either that or his Dr. sucked..."

I'm just busting balls..   ;D


----------

